# IABCA Question



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I was wondering if a dog can be shown in the IABCA with a missing tooth. The tooth was fractured and it was removed. The tooth that was removed was the premolar on top in the way back.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Do you know if they use the GR club breed standard? It didn't say on their website. If they do, then the only disqualification is an under/over bite or height deviation over/under 1" of the standard.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Premolars are not in the way back, a molar is in the way back...


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Premolars are not in the way back, a molar is in the way back...


It is the premolar that is right in front of the molar.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> Do you know if they use the GR club breed standard? It didn't say on their website. If they do, then the only disqualification is an under/over bite or height deviation over/under 1" of the standard.


I don't know what standard that they use. The website is not that helpful.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Missing teeth are a fault in goldens, not a disqualification. The worst that can happen is they put another dog up over your dog because of it. I bet they don't even notice.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Is it a really big fault?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The AKC standard reads, no obvious gaps,in dentition...


----------

